

Opa – The Scalable Open Source Cloud Language - cfontes
http://www.webappers.com/2011/07/22/opa-the-scalable-open-source-cloud-language/

======
kermitthehermit
I don't think I can properly say how cheap this looks to me.

HTML mixed with code in the same file? A new language? A new database? What
makes an app written in opa better than a PHP codebase where HTML is mixed
with PHP all over?

This opa project doesn't look like such a big deal to me. It just limits
freedom too much from what I can see. Build something like this which merges
the HTML with some weird looking code and you've wasted quite some time for
nothing.

Wt has been around for a while with an approach not far from this one and I
never stopped thinking it's one major piece of junk.

There also doesn't seem to be any functional website / web app built with it.
They all seem heavily javascript-ified chunks of HTML which work together to
create something which looks like pages from 2003-2004.

To the guy who posted this link for SEO purposes: I'll make sure to block that
site from my browsers, it's 100% trash.

------
schrototo
What is it with all this blogspam?

This is the relevant link: <http://opalang.org/>

------
hucker
Buzzword bingo aside, the idea is interesting. That said, mixing html and code
is not my idea of fun debugging... Is that the way you do it on big apps as
well, or is it done that way to make the chat example as small as possible?

~~~
kermitthehermit
It's not fun developing like this either, I don't want to see how debugging is
supposed to be done for this.

------
eiji
Opa - The synonym for grandpa in the German language.

~~~
famblycat
And Dutch.

~~~
libria
A girl's older brother in Korean

------
thesorrow
buzzword again ! Don't think this language is the most attractive though...

------
fisadev
holy buzzwords, batman!

